# XMEGA Xprotolab: un osciloscopio/generador de ondas en miniatura



## bivalvo (Mar 17, 2014)

Hola a todos, amantes de la electrónica.

Para aquellas personas de poder adquisitivo bajo (como es mi caso ) se ha lanzado al mercado el XMEGA Xprotolab. Consiste en un osciloscopio/generador de funciones integrable en una protoboard, integrado en una placa con circuitos impresos.
Tiene un pequeño display con dos canales que permite observar la onda capturada por la sonda o los valores característicos de la misma (tensión de pico, frecuencia... como los osciloscopios de toda la vida, vamos).

Os la pongo para que le echéis un ojo. Aquí tenéis una foto del display:







Por último os pongo la noticia donde descubrí este maravilloso invento:

http://blog.bricogeek.com/noticias/electronica/xprotolab-osciloscopio-miniatura-con-pantalla-oled/

Se encuentra disponible en la tienda de esa misma página por 40 €. Espero que os guste. Poned fotos y vídeos si os la compráis!! 

La noticia es antigua, pero lo pongo por si alguno no lo conocíais.

Saludos


----------



## Sr. Domo (Mar 18, 2014)

Muy lindo eh 
Aproximadamente la mitad del precio del osciloscopio más barato que he visto ($1.200 pesos mexicanos)

El fabricante vendería por mayoreo estos "cositos"? 

Si vende por mayoreo, deberíamos juntarnos varios para pedirles los mini osciloscopios/generadores de funciones 

Salu2!


----------



## bivalvo (Mar 18, 2014)

En ese caso contad conmigo


----------



## Sr. Domo (Mar 18, 2014)

ya seríamos dos, faltarían muchos más para que nos apliquen el mayoreo, bueno, solo si sí venden por mayoreo


----------



## papirrin (Mar 19, 2014)

30Khz parecen muy pocos , aunque esta realmete lindo , me gusto eso de que es generador de funciones y que se monta en el protoboard genial el invento.


----------



## ByAxel (Mar 19, 2014)

Si, interesante... una cosa... me parece pero es de hardware y código libre?, el programa es GPL y en la página del producto hay un link a https://github.com de donde se puede descargar... se compila con AtmelStudio...


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hola amigos, creo ya haberlo mencionado, pero el "Analog Discovery Kit" disponible en www.digilentinc.com no solo permite la función de osciloskopio, sino que representa una multitud de instrumentos muy útiles en la electrónica! Yo lo tengo y estoy muy, pero muy satisfecho!


----------

